#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Здоровье >  > > >  >  >  Самый счастливый человек.

## Пема Дролкар

http://savetibet.ru/2012/11/03/mattieu_ricard.html

Самым счастливым на свете снова признан буддийский монах

Монах Матье Рикар 66 лет из монастыря Шечен в Катманду – самый счастливый человек в мире, как показали результаты нового исследования. Мужчина покинул Париж 40 лет назад, отправившись в Индию для изучения буддизма. Сейчас он является приближенным Далай-ламы, и его уважают многие западные религиоведы, передает globalscience.ru со ссылкой на The Daily Mail.

Ключ к успеху, по всей вероятности – ежедневная медитация. Американский невролог Ричард Дэвидсон исследовал деятельность мозга монаха в Университете Висконсина. Анализ с использованием МРТ-сканирования мозга показал, что при медитации мозг мужчины производил уникальный уровень гамма-волн, которые связаны с памятью, вниманием, обучением и сознанием. Помимо того, в левой префронтальной коре была зафиксирована повышенная активность. Это обеспечивало позитивный взгляд на мир.

В итоге Дэвидсон установил, что практикуемое длительное время медитирование оказывает позитивный эффект на работу мозга. Данный вывод сделан был на основе наблюдений за людьми, которые медитировали около 50000 раз. Однако достаточно и 20-минутной сессии, три раза в неделю, поясняют эксперты. Медитация, как предполагают специалисты, влияет на деятельность мозга, усиливая ощущение счастья. Таким же образом, влияя на мышцы, действует силовая тренировка.

Впервые самым счастливым человеком Матье Рикара назвали четыре года назад назвали четыре года назад. Сам буддийский монах назвал эти выводы "чересчур поспешными", добавив, что "проведение тестов с любым другим человеком, серьезно практикующим медитацию, почти во всех случаях дает схожие результаты".

"Дело тут именно в длительной практике медитации, а вовсе не в моей персоне", – подчеркнул он.

По словам Мате Рикара, счастье не следует путать с удовольствие, или приятными ощущениями.

"Счастье и удовольствие в принципе не так уж тесно связаны между собой. Совсем неплохо наслаждаться приятными вещами, но это совершенно не гарантирует вам счастье. Счастье – это определенный тип поведения, которому надо учиться. А чтобы чему-то научиться, не обойтись без тренировки. Было бы странно, если бы в качестве исключения из общего правила оптимального состояния ума, которое дает нам возможность справляться с превратностями жизни, можно было достичь без тренировки. Нельзя научиться играть на фортепьяно, если вы уделяете занятиям лишь по 10 секунд в месяц. Точно также, если не приложить усилия, то ум не станет более внимательным или сострадательным", – говорит монах.

----------

Aion (12.11.2012), AndyZ (12.11.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (10.11.2012)

----------


## Бо

Огласите список 10 самых счастливых людей на Земле, пожалста...

----------


## Михаил Угамов

Попса. "Хотите получать удовольствие по полной? Медитируйте! Это не займет много времени, достаточно всего лишь три раза в неделю по двадцать минут, и вы получите гораздо больше наслаждения от жизни!" 
Это - искаженная Дхамма.

----------

Кузьмич (11.11.2012), Лери (11.11.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Каким образом интерпретировали и операционализировали понятие "счастье" для того что бы назвать "самого счастливого" человека? Опять в британских ученных играют? И что это за "медитировали около 50000 раз"? Хороший ангажимент, кто то имеет.

Нейрофизиологическая популяризация медитации уже давно известна и только ленивый не использует эти аргументы, в особенности, когда говорят о необходимости секуляризации медитации.  Вреда, на мой взгляд, от таких разговоров, гораздо больше, чем пользы.

Такое чувство, что востребованное на рынке духовности - буддийское "счастье" скоро станет ( если уже не стало) таким же УТП, как и "нравственность" православных в России. И уж простят меня борцы за свободу Тибета, тут практически весь текст, каг бе намекает.

----------

Вантус (11.11.2012), Кузьмич (11.11.2012), Сергей Ч (10.11.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.11.2012)

----------


## Нико

Сколько я ни общалась с буддистами, не видела среди них по-настоящему счастливых людей. Только Далай-лама.... Ну и ещё, возможно, Сакья Тризин Ринпоче. На сто процентов не скажу. Потому как уже 67 случаев самосожжения в Тибете, и Далай-лама, наверняка, плачет по каждому случаю.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (10.11.2012), Дордже (10.11.2012), Тао (11.11.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.11.2012)

----------


## Аурум

Ерунда какая-то.
Во-первых, каковы критерии "счастливости" человека?
Во-вторых, какова методика тестирования?
В-третьих, не уж-то "весь свет" тестировали?

----------

Тао (11.11.2012)

----------


## Шавырин

Ну признали человека самым счастливым ,хорошо-же !

Пусть все существа обретут счастье и причины для счастья !

----------

Aion (12.11.2012), AndyZ (12.11.2012), Pedma Kalzang (10.11.2012), Pema Sonam (10.11.2012), Дордже (10.11.2012), Пема Дролкар (11.11.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (11.11.2012)

----------


## Дордже

А я верю, что он может быть очень счастливым. По моему все, кто окружает Его Святейшество-очень счастливые люди. Просто глупо мерить счастье по снимка гол. мозга. Счастье ценно, когда оно постоянно, а не в отдельные моменты..

----------


## Вова Л.

> Ерунда какая-то.
> Во-первых, каковы критерии "счастливости" человека?


Изучают активность различных областей головного мозга и проводят корреляции.




> Во-вторых, какова методика тестирования?


ф-МРТ




> В-третьих, не уж-то "весь свет" тестировали?


Конечно, это газетчики ухватились за яркий заголовок. Но вообще Мэтью Рикард - личность интересная - один из хороших примеров серьезных западных практикующих.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (11.11.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

Я вообще не понимаю, как можно быть счастливым, если твое учение постоянно напоминает тебе: памятуй о смерти, всюду страдания, все страдают, ошибешься - попадешь в ады....  :Mad:

----------

Буль (10.11.2012), Наталья (13.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (11.11.2012)

----------


## Бо

http://www.ted.com/talks/matthieu_ri...happiness.html 

Перевод речи Матье Рикара по верхней ссылке. О счастье.




> Мне кажется, можно считать достижением глобализации тот факт, что на вершине Эвереста есть банки Кока-Колы, в Монтерее – буддистский монах. (Смех) Два дня назад я по вашему приглашению приехал из Гималаев. А потому хочу вас ненадолго пригласить в Гималайские горы и показать места, где такие, как я, начав с молекулярной биологии в Институте Пастера, вышли на свой путь в горы и занимаются сейчас медитацией.
> 
> Вот несколько мест, которые мне посчастливилось посетить и сфотографировать. Это гора Кайлас в восточном Тибете – прекрасная панорама. Это из страны Мальборо. (Смех) Это – Бирюзовое озеро. Человек в медитации. Это – Бирюзовое озеро. Это самый жаркий день, где-то в Восточном Тибете, 1 августа. Накануне мы разбили лагерь, и мои тибетские друзья говорят: "Будем спать снаружи". Я спросил: "Почему? В палатке достаточно места". Они ответили: "Да, но сегодня - лето". (Смех)
> 
> А теперь давайте поговорим о счастье. Как француз, я должен сказать, что есть много французских интеллектуалов, которые считают, что счастье - это совсем не интересно. (Смех) Недавно я написал эссе о счастье, и это вызвало полемику. Автор одной статьи просил не ввязывать нас в этой грязное дело со счастьем. (Смех) «Нас не волнует счастье. Мы должны жить страстно. Мы любим взлеты и падения в жизни. «Нас не волнует счастье. Мы любим наши страдания – ведь так хорошо, когда они ненадолго прекращаются.» (Смех)
> 
> Вот – вид с террасы моей обители в Гималаях. Её размер – 2 на 3 метра, и считайте, что вы все приглашены в любое время. (Смех)
> 
> Перейдём к счастью или благоденствию. Прежде всего отмечу, что несмотря на высказывания французских интеллектуалов, не видно, чтобы кто-нибудь просыпался утром с мыслями: "Как бы мне сегодня весь день помучиться?" (Смех) Значит, каким-то образом – сознательно или нет, прямо или косвенно, в краткосрочном плане или долгосрочном, что бы мы ни делали, на что бы мы ни надеялись, о чем бы мы ни мечтали, каким-то образом всё связано с глубоким, фундаментальным стремлением к счастью и благоденствию. Паскаль заметил, что даже тот, кто хочет повеситься, ищет какой-то способ прекратить страдания – другого он просто не видит. При просмотре литературы, западной и восточной, можно найти невероятное разнообразие определений счастья. Некоторые говорят, что верят только в воспоминания о прошлом, в воображение о будущем, но не в настоящее. Другие говорят, что счастье бывает прямо в данный момент; оно есть качество переживания настоящего. Это привело французского философа Анри Бергсона к такому высказыванию: "Все великие мыслители человечества говорили о счастье нечётко, чтобы каждый из них мог определять свои условия".
> ...

----------

AndyZ (12.11.2012), Алексей Е (12.11.2012), Марина В (12.11.2012), Наталья (13.03.2013), Пема Дролкар (11.11.2012), Юй Кан (10.11.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Самым счастливым на свете снова признан буддийский монах


Простите, но кем признан? 

_Самым счастливым существом на свете мною признана моя кошка. За всю жизнь -- около десятка пинков и два наступления на хвост; чтоб я так жил!_  :Wink:

----------

AndyZ (12.11.2012), Аньезка (11.11.2012), Богдан Б (12.11.2012), Вантус (11.11.2012), Владимир Баскаков (12.11.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (11.11.2012), Кузьмич (11.11.2012), Сергей Ч (11.11.2012), Тао (11.11.2012), Фил (12.11.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (11.11.2012)

----------


## Aliona

> Огласите список 10 самых счастливых людей на Земле, пожалста...


Десять не десять, но вот еще о восьми счастливчиках:
_
"Пожалуй, самые ошеломляющие результаты были получены при исследовании небольшой 
группы адептов медитации, среди которых был и Мингьюр Ринпоче (свой опыт он 
описывает в этой книге). Во время медитации на сострадание нейронная активность 
в важнейшем центре мозга, отвечающем за переживание счастья, повышалась на 700— 
800 процентов! У обычных испытуемых участвовавших в исследовании добровольцев, 
которые лишь недавно начали медитировать, активность той же области мозга 
возрастала всего на 10—15 процентов."_

Будда, мозг и нейрофизиология счастья. 
Йонге Мингьюр Ринпоче.

----------

Пема Дролкар (11.11.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

Стёб стёбом, но -- *факт*: чем спокойнее ум, тем человек умиротворённее, т.е., тем меньше у него страданий умственных и, соответственно, -- злобы, алчности и т.д. 
При этом спокойнее/умиротворённее и всем существам, пребываюшим рядом с ним...
(В частности, ни одному коту, живущему рядом с человеком, обладающим умиротворённым умом, не припадёт пинков. : )

----------

Вова Л. (11.11.2012), Кузьмич (11.11.2012), Марина В (12.11.2012), Пема Дролкар (11.11.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Я вообще не понимаю, как можно быть счастливым, если твое учение постоянно напоминает тебе: памятуй о смерти, всюду страдания, все страдают, ошибешься - попадешь в ады....


Вот так: памятование о смерти приводит к уменьшению невежества и к увеличению старания в практике (как и наблюдение страдательного аспекта жизни). Благодаря старанию практика осуществляется, и загрязнения уменьшаются. Очищаемый от загрязнений ум становится всё более и более счастливым. 

Если же эта схема не срабатывает - то проблема в неправильно осуществляемой практике - которая не очищает ум от загрязнений. В результате наблюдения страданий и смерти страдания только увеличивают.

----------

Алексей Е (12.11.2012), Алексей Л (11.11.2012), Богдан Б (12.11.2012), Вова Л. (11.11.2012), Дмитрий Белов (11.11.2012), Пема Дролкар (11.11.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (11.11.2012)

----------


## Secundus

> Я вообще не понимаю, как можно быть счастливым, если твое учение постоянно напоминает тебе: памятуй о смерти, всюду страдания, все страдают, ошибешься - попадешь в ады....


вы серьезно ? это не Дхарма, это экзистенциализм.

----------


## Мокроусов Вадим

> Я вообще не понимаю, как можно быть счастливым, если твое учение постоянно напоминает тебе: памятуй о смерти, всюду страдания, все страдают, ошибешься - попадешь в ады....


Нет пути к счастью. Счастье и есть путь. 
(хорошая цитата)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Вот тут еще нашла.
http://gnozis.info/?q=book/export/html/3268

А так - сорадуюсь, если кто-то стремится достичь Пробуждения не впадая в крайности. 

По себе могу сказать - что за полтора десятка лет стала намного позитивнее и спокойнее. Меньше желаний и больше удовлетворенности. Больше умения строить нужные причинно-следственные связи или не расстраиваться по поводу того, что не поправить. Больше способность наблюдать свой ум и что в нем происходит - нейтрально, не вовлекаясь. Больше терпимости и понимания других. Больше радости от того, что что-то есть и грусти по поводу того, чего нет. Легче терпеть неудобства и боль. Легче сообщать позитив другим, помогать взглянутьь на какую-то ситуацию с конкретными способами ее разрешения. Это все как раз нас убеждает на личнойм опыте в эффективности Учения, думаю. И, думаю, - чем ближе к состоянию будды - тем мы будем счастливее :Smilie: 

Как раз памятование о старости, болезни и смерти заставляет полезнее прожить эту жизнь, это цель такого памятования. Вовсе не надо впадать в уныние. Желательно уметь самому распоряжаться осознанно- в каком настрое на конкретный момент думать. Грусть - не помощник. Как же тогда поддерживать устремленность? Точно также наблюдение за страданиями других не дожно быть только тяжким сопереживанием, и помощь им требует самого позитивного настроя. С негативом даже старушку не надо переводить через дорогу.

Вообще часто размышляю, что означает союз Пустоты и Блаженства. :Smilie: 

Сколько ни видела тибетских лам - все они совершенно позитивные и открытые люди - способные пошутить и поддержать. Может, это я так просто вижу? Мне кажется - для определения - насколько кто счастлив - надо хоть немножечко быть счастливым самому :Smilie: 

Да и многих буддистов знаю - вполне счастливых людей - Нико, может, ты не имела возможности за ними наблюдать как следует? :Smilie:  Честно говоря - полагаю, что счастливый от медитации человек и человек, выигрывший в лотерею - вовне выражают это счастье совершенно по-разному. Я знаю многих буддистов - на первый взгляд спокойных, нейтральных и равнодушных. А потом при ближайшем знакомстве оказывается - что они очень счастливые люди :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Вот тут еще нашла.
> http://gnozis.info/?q=book/export/html/3268
> 
> А так - сорадуюсь, если кто-то стремится достичь Пробуждения не впадая в крайности. 
> 
> По себе могу сказать - что за полтора десятка лет стала намного позитивнее и спокойнее. Меньше желаний и больше удовлетворенности. Больше умения строить нужные причинно-следственные связи или не расстраиваться по поводу того, что не поправить. Больше способность наблюдать свой ум и что в нем происходит - нейтрально, не вовлекаясь. Больше терпимости и понимания других. Больше радости от того, что что-то есть и грусти по поводу того, чего нет. Легче терпеть неудобства и боль. 
> 
> Вообще часто размышляю, что означает союз Пустоты и Блаженства.
> 
> Сколько ни видела тибетских лам - все они совершенно позитивные и открытые люди - способные пошутить и поддержать. Да и многих бужжистов знаю - вполне счастливых людей - Нико, может, ты не имела возможности за ними наблюдать как следует?


Я, наверное, пессимист от буддизма.  :Mad:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (11.11.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Я, наверное, пессимист от буддизма.


А кто ж в этом виноват? :Smilie:  

Полагаю, что первое - чему надо буддисту научиться - видет достоинства любой ситуации, а также думать позитивно. Счастье не в том, что есть у тебя и не в том, чего нет - это просто состояние ума.

Это все в наших собственных руках, уверена. Надо только слегка пересмотреть свои привычные стереотипы. Научиться другим и себе самой сорадоваться.

----------

Pema Sonam (11.11.2012), Шавырин (11.11.2012)

----------


## Нико

> А кто ж в этом виноват?


По-разному бывает. Геше Лангри Тхангпа, например, за всю свою жизнь два раза только улыбнулся, один раз по поводу мышек. ))))

----------


## Шавырин

> Мне кажется - для определения - насколько кто счастлив - надо хоть немножечко быть счастливым самому


Золотые слова, Пема !  :Kiss:

----------


## Шавырин

Дхаммапада.

XV. Глава о счастье	



 197. О! Мы живем очень счастливо, невраждующие среди враждебных; 	 
 среди враждебных людей живем мы, невраждующие. 	 

 198. О! Мы живем очень счастливо, небольные среди больных; 	 
 среди больных людей живем мы, небольные.

 199. О! Мы живем очень счастливо, нетомящиеся среди томящихся; 	 
 среди томящихся людей живем мы, нетомящиеся.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (11.11.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> По-разному бывает. Геше Лангри Тхангпа, например, за всю свою жизнь два раза только улыбнулся, один раз по поводу мышек. ))))


Давно заметила, что счастье проявляется не в улыбках :Smilie:  Вон, даже этого монаха в топике обвешали электродами - чтоб его мозговые волны проверить, а не по голливудским улыбкам. 

Ламы в большинстве своем улыбаются, - совершая даяние ученикам, а не из внутренней, думаю, потребности :Smilie:  Просто они принимают наиболее искусную форму. Тот же лама может проявить и гневные аспекты - но все это не говорит ничего о его внутреннем состоянии счастья. Думаю, счастье можно определить, как спокойное осознавание. А прыгать от радости и ходить колесом - это опции. :Smilie:  

Никому не надо показывать и доказывать свое состояние умиротворенности и довольства любыми явлениями. Человек, который развивает мудрость - понимает, что отчитываться в своем состоянии ему не перед кем. Он просто пользуется этим состоянием по своему усмотрению.

 Плохое хорошо, - потому что оно дает возможность практики над неприятным, хорошее - потому что оно дает возможность практики над приятным. Ну, и есть еще необходимые и достаточные условия для практики - кров, еда, одежда - надо сорадоваться, когда они есть. Но самый главный источник радости - это встреча с Учением и Учителями и возможность следовать Дхарме. Это все уже счастье - просто мы забываем о нем.

----------


## Маша_ла

Хочешь быть счастливым? Спроси Пему, как))

Счастье - не счастье - это все концепции. И привязанность к состоянию счастья или привычка видеть только дурное - это две крайности, которые обе не имеют особого значения.

Вот прикольный мультик про Репку, где у крота - негативный взгляд на мир, а у деда - вполне себе позитивный, но без крайностей, по-моему)) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tngxqSoVp1s

Ум все время что-то создает, мне кажется, что не стоит привязываться к этим созданиям, а нужно "зрить в корень"))

----------

Pedma Kalzang (11.11.2012), Дмитрий Белов (12.11.2012), Марина В (12.11.2012), Пема Дролкар (12.11.2012), Тант (12.11.2012), Юй Кан (11.11.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Маш, а почему именно у Пемы не спросить? :Smilie: 
 Тогда у Маши спросить, наверно, надо? Или у всего БФа? :Smilie: 

Мультик на мой взгляд слабоват, не обладает единой линией и в дхармическом смысле крайне запутан. Дед носится со своей репкой и через идею ее во что бы то ни стало ее вырастить - выгоняет крота из дому, (представь, тебя б кто-то выгнал бы?) гоняет всех - зайцев, ворон, обижает мышонка, короче. ты прости - но я б такой мультик ребенку не показывала бы. В голове у ребенка появится хаос - что взращивание репки - извинение всех при этом побеспокоить. И выгнать. Причем непонятно, зачем она ему вообще.

Есть много простых и добрых старых советских мультиков..... Ну, например


А Пема просто счастлива.....и все, подозреваю, - этому сорадуются? ПРОСТО ТАК? :Smilie:

----------


## Катенька Окишева

Это все хорошо, но у меня вопрос??Почему именно этот человек??Почему не я?((

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Катенька. А Вы самая счастливая? Ну, и не обращайте внимания на журналистов - они просто так статью назвали - чтоб все ее читали :Smilie:

----------

Буль (12.11.2012)

----------


## Маша_ла

Пема, просто суть мультика такова, что все занимаются своими делами, а те, кто лезут в жизнь других существ и не живут своей жизнью - не очень-то счастливы))
Если бы крот спокойно занимался своими делами и не перепахал весь огород деда, дед бы его не выгнал. Если выгнал, мог бы жить себе спокойно рядышком. Зайцы спокойно жили до встречи с кротом, но крот их послал на огород к деду и они сожрали его репку. Дед не унывал, а новую посадил и пирожков попросил)) А мышонок тоже не жил своей жизнью, а все лез помогать деду, хотя деду его помощь не требовалась, в итоге у мышонка была одна фрустрация и страдания)) Когда понадобился, дед сам его позвал.
Для ребенка мультик хороший, но моему еще рано, хотя он его любит из-за ворон, которых крот наслал деду)) 

Вот мне понравилось видео, если это правда, конечно.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=ZQ50fOmSBrU

Катенька, суть в том, что всем надо порадоваться за самого счастливого и срочно бежать практиковать медитацию, чтобы стать счастливыми, но это уже не получится, т.к. такая погоня за счастьем ни к чему хорошему не приведет.. С другой стороны, если практиковать Дхарму для того, чтобы освободить от страдания всех существ, то толк будет. Эт точно)) 

Пема просто миссионерствует всеми возможными способами))

Не переживайте! Счастья у всех примерно одинаковое кол-во до тех пор, пока мы не достигнем просветления или хотя бы каких-то ступеней на пути)) Счастье датчиками не измеряется. И я вообще не думаю, что оно есть или что его нет)) Ум все время меняется. Не берите в голову.

----------

Катенька Окишева (12.11.2012)

----------


## Катенька Окишева

> Катенька. А Вы самая счастливая? Ну, и не обращайте внимания на журналистов - они просто так статью назвали - чтоб все ее читали


ну так обидно))))мож я тоже хочу на первую полосу в газету)))

----------


## Катенька Окишева

> Катенька, суть в том, что всем надо порадоваться за самого счастливого и срочно бежать практиковать медитацию, чтобы стать счастливыми, но это уже не получится, т.к. такая погоня за счастьем ни к чему хорошему не приведет.. С другой стороны, если практиковать Дхарму для того, чтобы освободить от страдания всех существ, то толк будет. Эт точно))


дело не в погоне за счастьем, дело в том, как они, газетчики, это счастье измерили)))))а если они измерили, почему и мое не сравнить?)))или ваше...

----------


## Маша_ла

А зачем себя с кем-то сравнивать? Можно просто быть собой, жить в гармонии с собой, не подстраиваясь под газетные статьи и не измеряя свое счастье каким-то газетным счастьемером с непонятными критериями)) по-моему.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Такой вопрос уже был вверху.

А они измерили электродами - измеряли ученые, а газетчики стояли рядом и витали мыслью в облаках - как бы повкусней это все обстряпать, чтоб народ расхватал утренние номера газет. 

Ну, хотите сравнить - идите под электроды.  :Smilie:  Чтоб по-честному :Smilie:  Я под электроды не пойду. И уже объяснила - почему. 

И если он самый счастливый - то -ура! И если просто счастливый - то - еще одно ура! Сорадуемся. С пожеланием всем существам достичь настоящего счастья, тоесть, состояния Будды.

----------

Катенька Окишева (12.11.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Маша. Позволь поправочку :Smilie:  Дело крота - копать :Smilie:  Вообще он всю жизнь этим и занимается, не особенно заботясь - какие там деды лезут в его жилище. И вообще, дед нарушил своими сельскохозяйственными работами гармонию животного мира. И причина именно он - у него были пирожки и жена - что толку так фиксироваться на репке?

А у тебя получается заниматься только своим делом? А то у меня есть такое подозрение, что ты занимаешься и моим.....уделяя моей личности слишком много внимания.

Кстати, там кто-то что-то говорил про краткость......

----------


## Катенька Окишева

> Такой вопрос уже был вверху.
> 
> А они измерили электродами - измеряли ученые, а газетчики стояли рядом и витали мыслью в облаках - как бы повкусней это все обстряпать, чтоб народ расхватал утренние номера газет. 
> 
> Ну, хотите сравнить - идите под электроды.  Чтоб по-честному Я под электроды не пойду. И уже объяснила - почему. 
> 
> И если он самый счастливый - то -ура! И если просто счастливый - то - еще одно ура! Сорадуемся. С пожеланием всем существам достичь настоящего счастья, тоесть, состояния Будды.


ради принципа я готовая)где эти электроды?)))

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> ради принципа я готовая)где эти электроды?)))


Знамо где :"Американский невролог Ричард Дэвидсон исследовал деятельность мозга монаха в Университете Висконсина."

А, может, не надо никакой идеи фикс? Раз вы сама знаете, что вы самая счастливая - на том и порешим :Smilie: 

С сегодняшнего дня так прямо и напишем

*Самый счастливый человек - Катенька Окишева*  :Smilie:  

Думаю, никто с этим спорить не будет.

----------


## Катенька Окишева

нееееее...погодите!!!я хочу первую полосу в New York Times!!!
и чтоб с мои фото в полный рост!!!

----------


## Georgiy

Центр Дэвидсона, открытие которого благословил ЕСДЛ. Новая книга ДэвидсонаThe Emotional Life of Your Brain:




> Dr. Davidson’s new book, The Emotional Life of Your Brain, presents a a new model for understanding our emotions – their origins, their power and their malleability. Co-authored with well-known science writer and editor Sharon Begley, the book outlines six basic emotional styles, each based on neuroscientific evidence, that define our personality - resilience, outlook, social intuition, self-awareness, sensitivity to context and attention. It also illuminates the brain's ability to change and how simple strategies can help people shift along the continuum of each style. 
> 
> Dr. Davidson hopes readers come away with the understanding that they are the true architects of their emotional style. Echoed in the mission and research of the Center for Investigating Healthy Minds, the book reinforces that positive qualities of mind – compassion, happiness and attention – are within our mental grasp and inherent skills that we all can learn


Тест этого центра, по которому каждый может определить свой эмоциональный стиль What's your emotional style?




> So, what’s your personal style? How do you perceive the world? What makes you tick? Just like a fingerprint, your Emotional Style is fascinatingly unique. It’s a blend of different emotions that reflect who you are and how you live. You may find complete contentment with your current style or you might be curious to know how a slight shift one way or another could make a difference – it’s all up to you. 
> 
> To find out your Emotional Style, you can complete  CIHM’s Emotional Style Facebook Profile! These quick and simple questions will help you get closer to understanding your unique Emotional Style.
> 
> Here is a quick snapshot of the six dimensions that make up your Emotional Style.
> 
> Resilience: how slowly or quickly you recover from adversity
> Outlook: how long you are able to sustain positive emotion.
> Social Intuition:  how adept you are at picking up social signals from the people around you.
> ...


Вопросов, аж, 30 штук.

----------


## Юй Кан

> А они измерили электродами - измеряли ученые, а газетчики стояли рядом и витали мыслью в облаках - как бы повкусней это все обстряпать, чтоб народ расхватал утренние номера газет.


Что до газетчиков -- верьте Пеме: она знает толк в журнализмах! : )
Осталось только измерить этот толк объективными датчиками... Но она же не дастся! %)

----------


## Aion

> Я вообще не понимаю, как можно быть счастливым, если твое учение постоянно напоминает тебе: памятуй о смерти, всюду страдания, все страдают, ошибешься - попадешь в ады....


А что такое счастье в контексте вышеупомянутого учения, понимаете?  :Cool:

----------


## Аньезка

> А что такое счастье в контексте вышеупомянутого учения, понимаете?


Отсутствие страданий?

----------


## Georgiy

Одно из измерения теста Дэвидсона эмоциальнального профиля - это чувствительность к контексту. Действительно, как можно быть счастливым, особенно буддисту и в первую очередь махаянисту, года в Африке люди пухнут от голода? 

Высокие и низкие показатели по этому измерению




> Low scorers on this dimension are relatively unaffected by their context and fail to modulate their emotional behavior across different contexts. The preservation of consistent emotional responding across contexts might confer authenticity in one’'s emotional traits





> High scorers on this dimension are very sensitive to their surroundings and modulate their emotional behavior in ways appropriate to the context. Such individuals can be so sensitive to context that they alter their emotional behavior in ways that are inconsistent and discrepant across contexts.


Предполагаю, что зрелый человек счастлив вне зависисмости от кондишинов, а психически неустойчивый страдает по любому поводу.  :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Что до газетчиков -- верьте Пеме: она знает толк в журнализмах! : )
> Осталось только измерить этот толк объективными датчиками... Но она же не дастся! %)


Дамся. Говорите, куда прийти. А вдруг после этого выяснится.......что это не только журнализьмы? :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Давно заметила, что счастье проявляется не в улыбках Вон, даже этого монаха в топике обвешали электродами - чтоб его мозговые волны проверить, а не по голливудским улыбкам. 
> 
> Ламы в большинстве своем улыбаются, - совершая даяние ученикам, а не из внутренней, думаю, потребности Просто они принимают наиболее искусную форму. Тот же лама может проявить и гневные аспекты - но все это не говорит ничего о его внутреннем состоянии счастья. Думаю, счастье можно определить, как спокойное осознавание. А прыгать от радости и ходить колесом - это опции. 
> 
> Никому не надо показывать и доказывать свое состояние умиротворенности и довольства любыми явлениями. Человек, который развивает мудрость - понимает, что отчитываться в своем состоянии ему не перед кем. Он просто пользуется этим состоянием по своему усмотрению.
> 
>  Плохое хорошо, - потому что оно дает возможность практики над неприятным, хорошее - потому что оно дает возможность практики над приятным. Ну, и есть еще необходимые и достаточные условия для практики - кров, еда, одежда - надо сорадоваться, когда они есть. Но самый главный источник радости - это встреча с Учением и Учителями и возможность следовать Дхарме. Это все уже счастье - просто мы забываем о нем.


Улыбки лам должны быть искренними, в таком случае. А это рождается только истинной бодхичиттой. Вообще, что говорить о счастье? Это ведь цель нашей жизни.... Я бы на месте даже Матье Рикара, очень уважаемого монаха и человека, отказалась бы фигурировать в данной публикации. Но это лишь моё, личное,.... мнение.

----------

Буль (12.11.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (12.11.2012)

----------


## Маша_ла

Тока щас заметила, что в Пеминой статье и в видео, которое я вчера нашла фигурирует один и тот же Рикар. Меня там вообще-то больше интересовала монахиня, которая 45 лет находилась в одиночном ретрите и давала истинные учения по аутентичной Дхарме.. Как бы неизмеренное и настоящее счастье, возможно))

Мне вообще говорили, что счастья в самсаре нету, зачем искать то и стремиться к тому, чего нет?

Ум меняется все время. На мой взгляд, лучше всего расслабиться и жить радостно, если получится или не радостно)), сохраняя стабильность в изучении, размышлени и практике Дхармы. А ум - очень изменчивая штука. Не стоит привязываться к его изощрениям и уловкам)) Можно завестись не в ту степь и отвлечься от практики Дхармы, гоняясь за счастьем, которого нет)) Имхо, разумеется.




> Кстати, там кто-то что-то говорил про краткость......


Я, когда мало сплю, много болтаю, ибо работа скучная.. От скуки))

----------


## Vladiimir

> Я вообще не понимаю, как можно быть счастливым, если твое учение постоянно напоминает тебе...


Охрана (контроль) дверей своих чувств и умеренность в питании приводят к счастью, в смысле, к "умственной и телесной легкости", к "умственному и телесному комфорту". Приводят в этой жизни. Согласно тексту Itivuttaka 2.2.

----------

Богдан Б (13.11.2012), Леонид Ш (12.11.2012), Топпер- (12.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Я вообще не понимаю, как можно быть счастливым, если твое учение постоянно напоминает тебе: памятуй о смерти, всюду страдания, все страдают, ошибешься - попадешь в ады....


Вот как раз тогда и можно быть счастливым. Не горюя о потерях, не печалясь о том, что должно происходить.
Как пел Егор Летов: "когда нечего терять, можно многое стерпеть, можно весело смотреть и цветочки собирать"

----------

Aion (12.11.2012), AndyZ (12.11.2012), Аньезка (12.11.2012), Богдан Б (13.11.2012), Гханта (06.07.2014), Кузьмич (13.11.2012), Леонид Ш (12.11.2012), Фил (12.11.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (12.11.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Вот как раз тогда и можно быть счастливым. Не горюя о потерях, не печалясь о том, что должно происходить.
> Как пел Егор Летов: "когда нечего терять, можно многое стерпеть, можно весело смотреть и цветочки собирать"


Весело --бханте Летова цитирует. Но это созвучно Чогьяму Трунгпе, "Путь воина", кажется: у бодхисаттвы есть только великая, но светлая печаль.... И состояние без страха и надежд. На мой взгляд, это пока что не счастье, но состояние запредельного мужества... Как-то так.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (12.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Весело --бханте Летова цитирует


А что такого? Я частым посетителем Там-тама был.

----------

Aion (12.11.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (12.11.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (12.11.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Дамся. Говорите, куда прийти. А вдруг после этого выяснится.......что это не только журнализьмы?


Да Вы хотя бы с тем разберитесь, что и без датчикофф видать! %)

----------


## Aion

> Отсутствие страданий?





> Нет огня большего, чем страсть; нет беды большей, чем ненависть; нет несчастья большего, чем тело; нет счастья, равного спокойствию.
> 
> *Дхаммапада, 202*

----------

Аньезка (12.11.2012), Леонид Ш (12.11.2012), Топпер- (12.11.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (12.11.2012), Юй Кан (12.11.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Да Вы хотя бы с тем разберитесь, что и без датчикофф видать! %)


Никак Ясновидящий? А хамить необязательно. Станьте Буддой - будете грамотно советовать. А пока в Вас неведенье рулит, как и во мне. Разберитесь Вы со своим, а я уж как-нибудь буду справляться со своим.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Никак Ясновидящий? А хамить необязательно. Станьте Буддой - будете грамотно советовать. А пока в Вас неведенье рулит, как и во мне. Разберитесь Вы со своим, а я уж как-нибудь буду справляться со своим.


Пем, обижаться на гомеопатический по объёму : ) намёк, как и принимать его за кактус, -- это неправильно... Правда-правда! : )
Спорим?!
А я -- не буду. : ))

----------

